# Plancha no calienta



## angel valenzuela

Mi plancha dejo de calentar, de repente, nose que podria ser, si la alimentacion, pro la cosa es que ya no calienta por eso quisiera que me ayudaran con eso, gracias.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

podria ser que se quemo el cable de alimentacion. 
el que sale de la plancha.
podria ser que la clavija ya no funcione bien o esta quemada
tambien podria ser que se quemo la resistencia de la plancha
a revisar todo con multimetro y en escala de continuidad


----------



## Josefe17

¿Plancha de asar o de ropa? Si procede ¿vapor? sube alguna foto y la marca y el modelo del chisme.

Josefe17


----------



## angel valenzuela

Gracias checare las terias que me dijeron, espero encontrar el problema,
la plancha es de ropa,


----------



## Gerson strauss

Revisa el fusible termico, suele dañarse en las planchas.


----------



## djwash

Buenas, tengo un problema parecido, es una plancha Philips Confort Plus 610, se daño el fusible termico, la resistencia esta bien y el termostato se ve en buen estado, el problema es que el fusible no tiene ningun tipo de carasteristica ni numero, ni nada, y por lo que se ve no esta hacho para reemplazarse facilmente.

Es esa cosa blanca del  medio, esta en serie con el neutro.

Les dejo una foto asi lo ven y me dan su opinion sobre que se puede hacer, y les agradezco cualquier ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## YIROSHI

Compañero djwash ese es un fusible termico ceramico cerrado de seguridad, mira aqui  esta web:
http://rexdi.com/catalogo.php?fam=753&tipo=65
Hay varios modelos de ese fusible para plancas a vapor debe ser de 250º alguna referencia te puede ser util.

Saludos.


----------



## djwash

Muchas gracias Yiroshi, me sirve de mucho esa informacion, vere si puedo conseguir alguno por las tiendas de aqui, aunque lo dudo...

Gracias! Saludos...


----------



## YIROSHI

djwash dijo:


> Muchas gracias Yiroshi, me sirve de mucho esa informacion, vere si puedo conseguir alguno por las tiendas de aqui, aunque lo dudo...
> 
> Gracias! Saludos...



Con gusto compañero desde que sea uno de 250º te funciona a maravilla, ya que esa es la Temperatura de las planchas a vapor.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

así es esas planchas llevan el fusible térmico de 250 grados
saludos


----------



## capitanp

si esos fusible no son de autoreseteo, pero con algo fino como una aguja se puede resetear, y mamas contentas...


----------



## djwash

Gracias por la ayuda muchachos, he intentado levantar el contacto con una aguja pero no se queda arriba, me parece este no se puede resetear, se fundio y chau...

Gracias!


----------



## angel36

podes reemplazar y adaptar... por cualquier protector térmico de similares características no solo por como se vea ese modelo de protector no lo vi por acá.

Compra los comunes que parecen un "diodo" blanco con ese rango de temperatura ......

En la casa de repuestos electrónicos de la calle laprida antes de alem los vi hace rato que anduve por ahí...sino en cualquiera de las otras casas....  

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si consigue otro de menor temperatura ,el truco es colocarlo en un lugar mas alegado donde aya menos calor



PD;
saludos gato-chico la pandilla te extraña ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## djwash

Gracias, mañana andare por ahi me queda cerca, voy a buscar uno de 250º y lo voy a intentar poner sobre el que ya esta, adaptarlo de alguna manera para que tome calor del mismo lugar que el original, veremos que consigo.

Muchas gracias muchachos, apenas lo termine subo fotos de la adaptacion y a lo mejor de la ropa planchada jaja...

PD: por laprida no conozco ninguno, pero pasare por ahi a ver que hay, no sera por mitre? entre alem y stgo del estero? de todas maneras tengo que visitar algunas electronicas de todas maneras...


----------



## angel36

jajaj bueno es por ahí...........jajajaj

mitre ....laprida....por dos cuadras  no nos vamos a enojar jajajaja


----------



## djwash

jaja no para nada, yo me pierdo peor muy seguido, el otro dia tenia que ir a auxiliar una pc a una fiesta cerca del monumento al gaucho, cerca del salon vergel, y termine no se como cerca del estadio bicentenario ...


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

djwash dijo:


> jaja no para nada, yo me pierdo peor muy seguido, el otro dia tenia que ir a auxiliar una pc a una fiesta cerca del monumento al gaucho, cerca del salon vergel, y termine no se como cerca del estadio bicentenario ...




Ami tambien me ha pasado lo mismo, 

es que aveces ando tan distraido, que no see ni por donde boy


----------



## fernandob

fusible termico quemado :

1 -- viejito

2-- el termostato ya falla.

que hacer ?? 

1 -- lo cambio

2 -- lo puenteo (en este caso tenemos una cuestion, y es si uno deja la plancha prendida y falla el termostato, por desgracia las planchas de ahora son como un jet de aluminio , "vuelan" pero se hacen moco al primer impacto, yo deje una plancha de estas modernitas prendida sin termostato, la resistencia esta hecha para "la comodidad " de calentar rapido, pero claro, .......calienta rapido quiere decir muchos watts......si no corta la proteccion literalmente se destruye la plancha entre crujidos, humo y una fuerte luz roja (la resistencia) .

alguna otra opcion ????

si , la que hice para una plancha :
a --- la resistencia normalmente trabaja con 220v o nada (termostato on  y off)
esto como dijimos la hace trabajar a lo bestia.

asi que pense:
y si le pongo un dimmer ??  (termostato en maximo si no la quiero abrir , o si fallo lo puenteo ) .
con la señora que la usa cerca probamso el dimmmer hasta ver en que valor se logra la temoeratura maxima de uso y en ese valor mido la resistencia de el pote y le agrego una fija , asi se que jamas pasara de ese valor.
luego con el resto del pote atenuas.

con eso logro un trabajo mas suave y que la resistencia sera eterna, ademas de no forzar el resto de los elementos.

CONTRA:
demora un poco mas en recuperar la temperatura si planchan algo muy humedo  y grande.

SOLUCIONES (no lo hice) : agrego un timer , con un 555 y un pulsador que por un tiempito me fuerce un valor de pote mas bajo por un minuto  o menos.


----------



## solaris8

fernandob:
me gusto, astuta solucion....


----------



## garran

angel valenzuela dijo:


> Mi plancha dejo de calentar, de repente, nose que podria ser, si la alimentacion, pro la cosa es que ya no calienta por eso quisiera que me ayudaran con eso, gracias.



Hola,
Estamos hablando de una plancha para la ropa o una plancha para el pelo?
yo tengo una plancha (de Pelo) que tampoco calienta y estoy verificando alimentacion, filtros... diodos...etc


----------



## raidblack

Hola, tengo una plancha igual que tiene una perdida de agua. Podrías decirme como llego a desarmar la parte del tanque. Saque todos los tornillos que vi pero parece que hay alguno en el frente la plancha que no logro encontrar. Gracias por cualquier ayuda.




djwash dijo:


> Buenas, tengo un problema parecido, es una plancha Philips Confort Plus 610, se daño el fusible termico, la resistencia esta bien y el termostato se ve en buen estado, el problema es que el fusible no tiene ningun tipo de carasteristica ni numero, ni nada, y por lo que se ve no esta hacho para reemplazarse facilmente.
> 
> Es esa cosa blanca del medio, esta en serie con el neutro.
> 
> Les dejo una foto asi lo ven y me dan su opinion sobre que se puede hacer, y les agradezco cualquier ayuda.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68841


----------



## djwash

Hola, la verdad que ni me acuerdo, suelen tener tornillos escondidos en el frente, debes desarmar por donde se llena, tambien sacando los botones con cuidado debajo de ellos suele haber un tornillo...


----------



## el-rey-julien

el tornillo suele estar debajo de rueda graduadora de temperatura


----------



## raidblack

Hola nuevamente, gracias por sus respuestas, ya saque los tornillos visibles, pero la carcaza sigue firme en su lugar, puse un destornillador haciendo palanca y se nota que esta agarrada. podría ser que tenga algunas orejas de plástico internas. Sin romper voy a tratar de forsar el asunto. Si se rompe o sale bien les comento.


----------



## fernandob

no hay pestaña, es tornillo oculto.
tenes que desarmar todo , hasta la manija, plasticos de  todo .
y destornillador largo .


----------



## Marce

Fijate por debajo, por  los agujeros de la base metalica si no esta el tornillo, una vez desarme una una que el tornillo estaba en uno de los agujeros por donde sale el vapor y agarraba la carcaza de plastico, si tenes que hacer fuerza porque no sale, algun tornillo te falta


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

tienes que quitar el boton de la bomba que expulsa el vapor y el de la entrada de agua hay esta el tornillo que buscas





garran dijo:


> Hola,
> Estamos hablando de una plancha para la ropa o una plancha para el pelo?
> yo tengo una plancha (de Pelo) que tampoco calienta y estoy verificando alimentacion, filtros... diodos...etc


disculpe la plancha es suya  jejeje bueno dentro de una de las resistencias hay un fusible termico es la unica resistencia que tiene cuatro cables dos son de el fusible


----------

